# Tau Rumors.



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Courtesy of Dante76 at Warseer. Usual dose of salt required.



Dante76 @ Warseer said:


> Through a new source, who with hindsight turned out to be pretty accurate with Blood Angels and Skaven....
> -Pencilled in release date of Aug 2011
> -New Alien allies
> -All metal sets to plastic (Pathfinder, Krootox, Vespids)
> ...


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds nice. Hope that for a new Crisis suit design they take the molds off the Forge World ones. I could see the guns on those being easily interchangeable. Hope they get rid of the metal parts on the Broadsides as well.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

No... Please... May the Emperor have mercy upon us, and stop this heresy... We dont need Tau again! We need an update to the Dark Eldar and the Necrons! (Yes, I did just say that some xeno scum need an update...) And lets not forget the Inquisitorial codexes, and heck, even the Black Templars... If the Emperor listens, he will update on of the mentioned before the xenos "Tau"...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Doelago said:


> No... Please... May the Emperor have mercy upon us, and stop this heresy... We dont need Tau again! We need an update to the Dark Eldar and the Necrons! (Yes, I did just say that some xeno scum need an update...) And lets not forget the Inquisitorial codexes, and heck, even the Black Templars... If the Emperor listens, he will update on of the mentioned before the xenos "Tau"...


Dark Eldar need an update because they're old. Necrons need a new Codex because they're boring as hell and not exactly competitive in 5th ed. Black Templars need one because they're Space Marines, what more justification do you need (though all the army needs is an to udpate their Storm Shields and they'll kick ass; Preferred Enemy anyone?)? However, Tau need a new Codex because they suck balls. They just can't dish out enough damage to make any other army scared.

Oh and the Emperor is just as much of a slave to GW as the Chaos Gods, so hes not much of a help IRL.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Oh and the Emperor is just as much of a slave to GW as the Chaos Gods, so hes not much of a help IRL.


DO NOT CALL MY GOD A SLAVE! They are all his slaves! Buwahaah! May his name be forever blessed...


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

I remember some sculpts being put around from a UK games day a while ago. If they were related to these rumours and the O'Shovah model they had is anything to go by, the new suits will look awesome. 

Release date of Aug next year seems pretty feasable, since the other three deserved codex releases (DE, NEc and Inq) have been rumoured to be before that for a while. 

The railgun rule looks fun. A bit like the Tau's answer to JOTWW. 
As a Farsight player, I can't really use allies, but it would be interesting to see new ones. 
I'd have to wait and see on the markerlight rules, they look alright, but not sure how well the system would work. 

All in all, taking it with a pinch of salt, but it seems like a pretty nice little snippet so far.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

> -Changes to Hammerhead Railgun rules. Essentially draws a line across table hitting everything in line. Multiple pen through vehicles, only stopped by a glancing hit.


Wow, I both love and hate this rule. I hate the fact that my IG are scared but I love the imagery it creates and it makes sense. A railgun should have this effect and if its true I look forward to see it being used.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Good lord, if that rule is true I don't think anyone will ever argue again about Railgun or Ion Gun.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Just thought, with that new railgun rule then it must disallow cover saves or it'd be retarded. A beam goes through multiple russ' and just as it reaches a guardsman he rolls a 5 and is saved by a sandbag wall.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I would take the timing with a very large dose of the salt.

We are going to see some love to WFB next year like it or not, there is also heavy rumor backing for a Necron and GK codex next year, DE are likely for GD or late this year.

As IA11 has Eldar as a main featured army I would be highly convinced that Eldar will get a rework late next year.

This would leave Tau till 2012 which sounds a lot more plausable to me - especially as they are so underpowered they will need a ground up rethink if done properly anyway.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I doubt that eldar will receive an update anytime soon. They work rather OK unlike tau who always confuse me in one aspect. They suck at close combat and thats fine, however why on earth do crisis suits have BS3?

On railgun rules I would say it causes a single hit on every unit but as soon as it fails to kill something then the beam stops.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

We've still got the DE, Necrons then the inquisition codex to see before anything else. Assuming one comes this year we wont see tau until the very end of 2011 and more likely it would be 2012, that's all assuming they are getting one. I'd wager we'll see eldar or chaos before Tau.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

The only thinkg I hope they would define well in that possible railgun rule is that they take into account how any good table is dynamic with hills and gulfs. A straight line in just one direction would not be something I believe covers it all. Guy on mountaind AND a guy in that ditch both get nailed? Kinda silly. But if it takes both an x and y axis into consideration, it WOULD be realistic, but it might take lots of squabble time as the players disput where that line does or does not touch the enemy. So while I am very intrigued by the concept, and think its a good start, I hope they have good playtesting before release of it.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Mathai said:


> The only thinkg I hope they would define well in that possible railgun rule is that they take into account how any good table is dynamic with hills and gulfs. A straight line in just one direction would not be something I believe covers it all. Guy on mountaind AND a guy in that ditch both get nailed? Kinda silly. But if it takes both an x and y axis into consideration, it WOULD be realistic, but it might take lots of squabble time as the players disput where that line does or does not touch the enemy. So while I am very intrigued by the concept, and think its a good start, I hope they have good playtesting before release of it.


Laser pointer. And for once I'm not talking about lasguns. It would be perfect for that kind of thing. Heck, you could mount one in the models railgun XD.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Mathai said:


> The only thinkg I hope they would define well in that possible railgun rule is that they take into account how any good table is dynamic with hills and gulfs. A straight line in just one direction would not be something I believe covers it all. Guy on mountaind AND a guy in that ditch both get nailed? Kinda silly. But if it takes both an x and y axis into consideration, it WOULD be realistic, but it might take lots of squabble time as the players disput where that line does or does not touch the enemy. So while I am very intrigued by the concept, and think its a good start, I hope they have good playtesting before release of it.


If they use the basic principles of the WHFB bolt throwers then its going to be perfectly fine. Though lets hope it ignores cover saves for every model after the first, since the only cover they can get at that point is each other.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I do not think they need to make Tau again-there are other codex's that seriously need re-doing
DE are ollllllddddddd-even older then 4th ed (probably)
Necrons-cause they Do
Inquisitoion-They have no codex now!!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I doubt that eldar will receive an update anytime soon.


It would be very odd that they would release an IA without a codex update, Eldar only work "ok" but to get real sales they need to make them work "properly". I would highly suspect new next year, maybe a first quarter 2012 release, but to shift the FW kits a newer codex would be a good business decision.

I would expect Tau to go the way of Necrons and DE in that they will be redone/released when it fits in the schedule, they aren't the most popular army so there is little motivation at the moment - however by the end of next years expected codex re-writes they will be running out of sensible armies to re-do.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Who knows Tau may feature in the next 40k Starter set when they get round to 6thed


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> Who knows Tau may feature in the next 40k Starter set when they get round to 6thed


Now that I could easily believe, they would be a good starter army - and it would massively boost sales if they did it, not comforting for those waiting for new Tau tho


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Maybe Tau VS Eldars....Oh wait, forget about that, there are no Space Marines, the box will never sale.

On a more serious side, I would like to see the Taus re-done, they deserve it, and before anyone says "Yeah but DE/Necrons/WH need it more", from what I could gather DE are coming this November, GK around March and Necrons have been rumoured to be released soon for about 2 years now, I 'm sure it won't take much time now. And Eldars work well, whereas Taus really suck.
And I don't think the fact that Eldars are in IA11 has anything to do with a new release, I mean if it's the case, I'm happy because it means CSM will get an update very soon as it's already the third book about them (Siege of Vrack part I and II and now Badab War).


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Dies Irae said:


> Necrons have been rumoured to be released soon for about 2 years now, I 'm sure it won't take much time now.


Yeah, Necron players have been thinking that for 2 years. Can't be long now... WH players have been thinking it since their basic models disappeared, which has been over half a year ago, so it can't be long now... DE have been utterly screwed for ages, so it can't be long now...

I'm probably getting too cynical, but until I actually have a new, better codex in my hands I fully believe the next 40K codex will be Even More Space Marines. It'll save me from disappointment, at least, and don't forget the Dark Angels and Black Templars still exist...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> It would be very odd that they would release an IA without a codex update, Eldar only work "ok" but to get real sales they need to make them work "properly". I would highly suspect new next year, maybe a first quarter 2012 release, but to shift the FW kits a newer codex would be a good business decision.
> 
> I would expect Tau to go the way of Necrons and DE in that they will be redone/released when it fits in the schedule, they aren't the most popular army so there is little motivation at the moment - however by the end of next years expected codex re-writes they will be running out of sensible armies to re-do.





Bubblematrix said:


> I would expect Tau to go the way of Necrons and DE in that they will be redone/released when it fits in the schedule, they aren't the most popular army so there is little motivation at the moment - however by the end of next years expected codex re-writes they will be running out of sensible armies to re-do.





Bubblematrix said:


> I would expect Tau to go the way of Necrons and DE





Bubblematrix said:


> I would expect Tau to go the way of DE


What, you mean next?


----------



## Enticles (Nov 18, 2009)

i'd love to see tau be re-done in the not too distant future, however its just not believable. GW have always re-done the armies that make money, hence why DE have been left to rot - as well as necrons (because no one bought them because of how expensive they are to collect).

they'll redo the before mentioned armies because it has been literally years since they were last looked at, since tau was on 4e, i seriously dont think they'll get redone before 6e. which sucks because i love the tau army - but they do suck major balls right now.

some eternal warriors would be nice!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Enticles said:


> some eternal warriors would be nice!


I'd be happy if their shooting was on par with the Orks', and I'd produce bucketfuls if they reached the Imperial Guard's level. Even if that means that no one has more than one attacks and an Initiative higher than 3 or 4. I just want that good old demotivational to be true. You know, the one that says "Sure we suck in close combat. Its a shame you'll never get there."


----------



## randall.preston (Sep 12, 2010)

Nooo!!! I'd like to see the Necrons, or even Dark Eldar get something before the Tau.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Personaly my love for DE screams at me saying they get top priority and nothiing should come out before they do. But i would like to see new Tau rules though, but at the end of they day they were done in 4th so using GW logic, thats a long ways off before they need redoing. *sigh*


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Until all the Space Marine chapters have their own Codex we probably wont see anything but a Space Marine Codex. So fear not Xenos players your codex will be coming out. Right after Space Marine Chapter Codex: Rainbow Warriors!:biggrin:


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

darktide said:


> Until all the Space Marine chapters have their own Codex we probably wont see anything but a Space Marine Codex. So fear not Xenos players your codex will be coming out. Right after Space Marine Chapter Codex: Rainbow Warriors!:biggrin:


Ha ha ha funny :grin:


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

GW confirmed DE for november themselves.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

now that DE are Confirmed, I do think it is feasible, maybe not probable, but.....OMG NEW RAILGUNS AND BATTLE SUITS, AND PLASTIC KITS, AND WHO KNOWS, MAYBE EVEN TETRAS AS PLASTICS!!!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

darktide said:


> Right after Space Marine Chapter Codex: Rainbow Warriors!:biggrin:


Is that the one they won't be releasing in France?


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> Black Templars need one because they're Space Marines, what more justification do you need (though all the army needs is an to udpate their Storm Shields and they'll kick ass; Preferred Enemy anyone?)?


You do understand preffered enemy only goes so far with our nearly double cost rhino-chassis vehicles, our inability to have dev squads, our aspiring champless 20man squads, only having a single powertoy IN said giant squads, ws 5 hq choices and one trick pony "black tide" or "raider rush" tactics?

That and the inability to use fast attack slots that aren't land speeders, our elites slots being nearly nonexistent, heavy support costing to much(Though POTMS is boss on vindicators and predators) and we only have a SINGLE troop choice. One. 

That being said I want a new codex but woo filthy space fish get one first because otherwise they'd "peace and harmony" at us.


----------

